
Konstruktor Inc. - Y_Eroshenko
https://konstruktor.com
======
Y_Eroshenko
We help you to realize your dream. We help to create and collaborate more
efficiently what leads to a faster implementation of your dreams. For this we
create an environment conducive to: removal of all kinds of boundaries;
acquire knowledge; the exchange of information; ability to communicate; find
resources to implement all kinds of artistic, scientific and other projects.

